# Road pedals



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

I am currently using a pair of mountain bike SPD pedals and shoes on the road bike. I know nothing about road pedals, anything better than others or is it just personal opinion?


----------



## marcski (Apr 19, 2012)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=95196&highlight=road+pedals

I still love my speedplays.  Free float...great on the knees.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 19, 2012)

Get the new road SPD-SL. They have a much wider platform for no hot spots. We've been using these for the last few years they've been excellent. They're are also much easier to walk on because they have a couple of small rubber pads so they grip much better than the old Look pedals. If you shop around you can find the Shimano 105 version for about $55 to $60 and they're exacly the same as the Ultegra or Dura-ace except they use a heavier axel/bearings. I run Ultegras SPDs on my light weight single but the 105s on our tandem.
I think I saw the 105s' on sale at Nasbar last week

These and the speedplays probably account for 80-90% of road pedals used today.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I am currently using a pair of mountain bike SPD pedals and shoes on the road bike. I know nothing about road pedals, anything better than others or is it just personal opinion?



im using CrankBrother moutain pedals and mounntain shoes on both bike. That way I only need one pair of shoes. Dedicated road pedals will require new shoes or changing cleats everytime you ride.

Forget what I said, I forgot that you don't ride MTB anymore.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> im using CrankBrother moutain pedals and mounntain shoes on both bike. That way I only need one pair of shoes. Dedicated road pedals will require new shoes or changing cleats everytime you ride.
> 
> Forget what I said, I forgot that you don't ride MTB anymore.



I thought you switched to platforms for MTB?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I thought you switched to platforms for MTB?



You can't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got a pair of Look Keo2 Max road pedals on my bike.







Me and my size 12 feet LOVE the slightly larger suface area and have definately noticed a decreased amount of pressure point pain in my forefoot area where my cleats attach to my shoe than with the pair of speedplays that I first had with my bike.  I know that many people swear by the speedplays and performance wise I had no problems with them, but when I mentioned the comfort issue, especially on long rides to the owner of my LBS, he suggested that I go for a pedal with a larger cleat/pedal surface are to help distribute the forces over a larger area of my foot.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> Get the new road SPD-SL. They have a much wider platform for no hot spots. We've been using these for the last few years they've been excellent. They're are also much easier to walk on because they have a couple of small rubber pads so they grip much better than the old Look pedals. If you shop around you can find the Shimano 105 version for about $55 to $60 and they're exacly the same as the Ultegra or Dura-ace except they use a heavier axel/bearings. I run Ultegras SPDs on my light weight single but the 105s on our tandem.
> I think I saw the 105s' on sale at Nasbar last week
> 
> These and the speedplays probably account for 80-90% of road pedals used today.



Are these the SPD-SL http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-PD-R540-SPD-SL-Road-Pedal/dp/B004XG5XNG They are cheaper than the 105's


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I thought you switched to platforms for MTB?



This year I am back on clipless for XC type rides but still use the platforms for the stuntry / session rides.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm on the Ultegra pedals. Love them, can't imagine ever wanting for something better. As previously noted, 105s are pretty much the same thing and much cheaper. 

I hear the Speedplays can be a PITA if you get them dirty or walk through the dirt and muck em' up.


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Are these the SPD-SL http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-PD-R540-SPD-SL-Road-Pedal/dp/B004XG5XNG They are cheaper than the 105's



That's the old style SPD-SL . Don't buy those. The plastic pad is not durable. Go with the new style pedal that have a stainless steel plate. 
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/road.html

Amazon has them 
http://www.amazon.com/Shimano-PD-57...B1FO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334930083&sr=8-2

nashbars cheaper right now
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Search...RL=CatalogSearchResultView&searchTerm=PD-5700


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

mlctvt said:


> That's the old style SPD-SL . Don't buy those. The plastic pad is not durable. Go with the new style pedal that have a stainless steel plate.
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/products/pedals/road.html
> 
> Amazon has them
> ...



Thanks, will have to order them over the weekend. With shipping Amazon is about $1 cheaper.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2012)

Finally got the pedals and shoes last week, what a HUGE difference it makes!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, ended up with the Shimano 105's.


----------



## MR. evil (May 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Finally got the pedals and shoes last week, what a HUGE difference it makes!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the suggestions, ended up with the Shimano 105's.



Do you think the road pedals or road shoes make the bigger difference? Or is it a combo of the two?


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Do you think the road pedals or road shoes make the bigger difference? Or is it a combo of the two?



Combo of both, no slop or movement when clipped in. I suck at spinning, but these make it a lot easier and efficient.


----------



## o3jeff (May 13, 2012)

You just have to remember when you put your foot down stopping that there is a hunk of plastic on the bottom, your foot will slide out from under you pretty easy on the pavement.


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2012)

And try not to laugh too hard at yourself when inevitably in your 1st few rides with them as you're slowing to stop and you say clip out with say your right foot and then go to plant your left foot that is still clipped in and you tip over! :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

Jeff

Did you also get new dedicated road shoes? Of can you use the road pedals with mtb sod shoes?


----------



## o3jeff (May 30, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Jeff
> 
> Did you also get new dedicated road shoes? Of can you use the road pedals with mtb sod shoes?


Yes, you'll need to get dedicated road shoes too.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2012)

Picked up some road shoes, now need some pedals. Trying to decide between the Shimano 105s or the Speedplay Zero's.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 2, 2012)

Just make sure the hole pattern matches the cleat pattern.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2012)

Can't beat the price http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00428B1FO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Just make sure the hole pattern matches the cleat pattern.



I got some Specialized Comps that accept 2 bolt, 3 bolt & 4 bolt pattern cleats. I know for a fact that both Shimano and Speedplay will work with them.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Can't beat the price http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00428B1FO/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00



That is a great price and they seem to get very good reviews. Will also be easier to walk with compared to the Speedplay cleats. But then again I don't walk very much on road rides.

I really like that the speedplays have dual side entry and all the float and adjustments should be nicer on my knees. But they are twice as much as the 105s and the cleats look awkward. I really wish I could demo a pair of each.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2012)

Planning on heading to Suburban Sports at lunch today to pick up some pedals. 

It dawned on my last night that when I used to use Shimano SPDs on my mountain bike I had some knee issues, but after switching to crankbrothers pedals that have a ton of float my knee issues went away. This has me wondering is the same will happen with Shimano road pedals. I think I may be swaying towards the SpeedPlays


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Planning on heading to Suburban Sports at lunch today to pick up some pedals.
> 
> It dawned on my last night that when I used to use Shimano SPDs on my mountain bike I had some knee issues, but after switching to crankbrothers pedals that have a ton of float my knee issues went away. This has me wondering is the same will happen with Shimano road pedals. I think I may be swaying towards the SpeedPlays



They have a bunch of Look pedals there, I didn't read much about that brand but you might want to read up on it before you go.


----------



## marcski (Jul 3, 2012)

Speedplays rock.  I think the X2's that I have have the most free float. The zeros top out at I think 15 degrees or so.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2012)

marcski said:


> Speedplays rock. I think the X2's that I have have the most free float. The zeros top out at I think 15 degrees or so.



the shop was out of the Zero's even though the web site said they had them in stock. I left with a pair of the Shimano 105's. I found another shop that has the Zero's in stock. May end up picking up the Zero's and returning the 105's


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2012)

I also just picked up a pair of Speedplay zeros at my lbs, they gave me a killer deal. So for those keeping score that one pair of Shimano 105s and one pair of Speedplay Zeros both in the same day. Unless I am completely blown away by the Zeros and decide to return the 105s immediately, then I am going to try both pairs out for a while and do my own little test / review before selling the loosing pair for a small loss. I intentionally bought the slightly more expensive limited edition team Zeros (green pedal and clip) so if I don't like them they will be easier to unload.

Planning on a 40 plus miler in the morning to give the Speedplays a try.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I also just picked up a pair of Speedplay zeros at my lbs, they gave me a killer deal. So for those keeping score that one pair of Shimano 105s and one pair of Speedplay Zeros both in the same day. Unless I am completely blown away by the Zeros and decide to return the 105s immediately, then I am going to try both pairs out for a while and do my own little test / review before selling the loosing pair for a small loss. I intentionally bought the slightly more expensive limited edition team Zeros (green pedal and clip) so if I don't like them they will be easier to unload.
> 
> Planning on a 40 plus miler in the morning to give the Speedplays a try.



Why don't you use a different pedal for each foot for the test?


----------



## marcski (Jul 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> why don't you use a different pedal for each foot for the test?



potd.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2012)

REALLY like the Speedplays, doubt I am even going to try the Shimano 105s. They are going back or getting sold. Love the free float on the Speedplays, they feel a lot like my CrankBrothers MTB pedals oonly better. I really wish i did the road shoes and pedals sooner. It could be a placebo effect from new gear, but it just ft like it took less effort to maintain the same speeds as on the MTB setup I was using. 

In addition to today being my first ride on road pedals it was also my first half century. Rolled jut over 50 miles on a very hill route in just over 3 hours. Time to sit on the couch and veg.


----------



## marcski (Jul 4, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> REALLY like the Speedplays, doubt I am even going to try the Shimano 105s. They are going back or getting sold. Love the free float on the Speedplays, they feel a lot like my CrankBrothers MTB pedals oonly better. I really wish i did the road shoes and pedals sooner. It could be a placebo effect from new gear, but it just ft like it took less effort to maintain the same speeds as on the MTB setup I was using.
> 
> In addition to today being my first ride on road pedals it was also my first half century. Rolled jut over 50 miles on a very hill route in just over 3 hours. Time to sit on the couch and veg.



Nice time, for a hilly 50.  I've been espousing the speedplays for years.  

I was at windham last weekend for the world-cup.  Those guys are cool!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 24, 2012)

Took the plunge today and went with Sidi Genius 5's (which fit just like my dominators) and Speedplay Zero's.  Since last year I have been battling patellar tendinitis and my therapist thought using mountain spd's on the road might be more harm than anything.  It was a hefty chunk of change but after 22 miles, I am damned glad I did it.  I need to give a little more float in the pedal but overall, I like them a lot.  I have some issue getting clipped in as it usually takes a few tries.


----------



## marcski (Jul 25, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Took the plunge today and went with Sidi Genius 5's (which fit just like my dominators) and Speedplay Zero's.  Since last year I have been battling patellar tendinitis and my therapist thought using mountain spd's on the road might be more harm than anything.  It was a hefty chunk of change but after 22 miles, I am damned glad I did it.  I need to give a little more float in the pedal but overall, I like them a lot.  I have some issue getting clipped in as it usually takes a few tries.



You will love both.  I've had the Speedplay X-2's (free-float) in SS for about 6+ years and the same shoes for the past 3+.  A cool, old-timer once told me, "You never want to cheap out on shorts or bike shoes."  I've taken that advice to heart. IMHO, the extra money up front will go a long way.  Enjoy.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 25, 2012)

marcski said:


> You will love both.  I've had the Speedplay X-2's (free-float) in SS for about 6+ years and the same shoes for the past 3+.  A cool, old-timer once told me, "You never want to cheap out on shorts or bike shoes."  I've taken that advice to heart. IMHO, the extra money up front will go a long way.  Enjoy.



Someone gave me the same advice once.  Spent a bit on a pair of RBX shorts that my repair guy swears by. I absolutely love them. So much so that I want a second pair.

Is it strange that I went a half size smaller on my road shoe? They are slightly more snug than my MTB shoe but I was told that, since they stretch, it will be better in the long run. The big toe isn't cramped and there is enough room in the lower few toes to wiggle.


----------



## marcski (Jul 25, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Someone gave me the same advice once.  Spent a bit on a pair of RBX shorts that my repair guy swears by. I absolutely love them. So much so that I want a second pair.
> 
> Is it strange that I went a half size smaller on my road shoe? They are slightly more snug than my MTB shoe but I was told that, since they stretch, it will be better in the long run. The big toe isn't cramped and there is enough room in the lower few toes to wiggle.



Those Sidi's do stretch a bit. It's their synthetic leather, Lorica.  I got mine in the Mega width...and they still fit great.  You do want them snug, as long as they are comfy and not pinching anywhere. You'll be in them for a few good hours.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 30, 2012)

Good choice, you should be happy with them.

 I've also Sidi Genius 5 Megas for road. These are the best road shoe I've ever used. I've got just over 21,000 miles on mine and they're still just as good as new. I did have to replace the heal pad a few times but that's undrestandable. You can also get replacement buckles at most good bike shops but I haven't had the need to so far. When the shoes get wet they dry out quickly and don't bleed color or change size/shrink after drying like some other shoes I've had. 



 I also have the Dominator Megas that I use on my cross bike, it's basically the same show except with a MTB sole. These have been great too.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 30, 2012)

Logged about 150 or so miles on them so far. I have been VERY happy. Every once in a while my toes get numb but I notice that I am not really paying attention to my stroke.  The Speedplay's feel awesome...definitely a different feel from my spd's. (as they should be)

My MTB shoes are amazing. I haven't had one issue with them yet. (knock on wood)  Makes me wonder what the top of the line stuff feels like.


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 31, 2012)

I had the same problem with my big toe going numb but only on very long rides. I replaced the stock insoles with Superfeet Yellow insoles which are recommended for cycling and I also went to a thinner sock (smartwool ultralights). No more numb toes now. 

The thinner sock seems to be counter intuitive but I think my thicker socks were cutting off circulation.


----------

